# Snare samples



## Mattayus

Anybody got a good one they feel like donating? I can't find any good ones!! The one i use is good in terms of sounding real, but it's not quite what i'm looking for in terms of tone.


----------



## TomAwesome

Not that it'll be as good as having a better snare sample to start with, but EQ and just a little compression can go a long way to make a snare sound good.


----------



## theunforgiven246

what kind of snare sound you looking for? I have a few snare samples (most of those are multi sampled for a more realistic sound. PM me if you're interested.

EDIT: DRUM SAMPLES META!!! - Ultimate Metal Forum there are a bunch of good drum samples for free here if anyone cares.


----------



## Mattayus

why are some of those samples one drum being hit 5 or 6 times at an increasing volume? how the fuck are u supposed to use it!?


----------



## theunforgiven246

You mean its one file with multiple hits? If so you supposed to cut it up into individual hits.


----------



## Mattayus

how?


----------



## thadood

If you're to the point of using triggers on stuff you've recorded, you should know how to cut up a wave into multiple files by now.


----------



## Leec

Mattayus said:


> why are some of those samples one drum being hit 5 or 6 times at an increasing volume? how the fuck are u supposed to use it!?



 

They're like that so you get a range of hit velocities from the same snare.
Slice the wave file up in your DAW. Like thadood says, you should know how to do that if you're at the point of using triggered sounds.

Search on here for snare samples: freesound.iua.upf.edu/index.php
You can listen to 'em before downloading which is a nice time saver.


----------



## Diggers

theunforgiven246 said:


> DRUM SAMPLES META!!! - Ultimate Metal Forum



 

Straight from Andy Sneap... Search for snare samples = complete.


----------

